# 2015 Winter Cam Classic



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

The 5th annual Winter Cam Classic Archery Tournament will be held Friday, Saturday and Sunday, February 20-22 at the PAC Center on the campus of Monroe Community College in Henrietta, New York. 

The Winter Cam Classic is designed to be a fun event and to raise proceeds to help support the efforts of the Catch A Dream Foundation. For more information on The Catch A Dream foundation please go to www.catchadream.org. 


This three-day archery event is comprised of two 21-target known yardage 3D
courses. Open Classes will have maximum shots to 60 + yards while the Hunter classes will have shots to 35 + yards. Competitors will have a chance to win prizes from the top companies in the archery industry! 


Several of these top archery industry manufactures will be on display to showcase new products, so bring the entire family and enjoy the fun! Spectators are admitted for free.

*Online registration will open on December 1st* for those wanting to select their shooting times. Same day registration is also available at the door on Friday and Saturday based on availability. Pre registration is highly recommended 

.

The Winter Cam Classic is sponsored in part by Elite Archery, Scott Archery, Custom Bow Equipment, Winners Choice Strings, Duel Game Calls, Solid Broadheads, Copper John, Stan Releases and Rinehart Targets.

To register online, view a complete list of sponsors, rules or event information, please visit www.wintercamclassic.com or follow the event on Facebook.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks like fun


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> Looks like fun


Just looked at the previous results, not really much in the way of trad there it seems.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a great time last year, lookinforward to it again!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

ouch, butting heads with florida Pro/am. sorry winter cam


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not a trad shoot been there john once


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Larry came down with his long bow last year and had fun. Get 10 or more trad shooters and they will open a class for you . Shake the pot Ted and get more trad people out.
Don't let this one get away.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> not a trad shoot been there john once


Thanks Ted, I heard that was the case.


----------



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

That is true if they don't have at least 10 shooters registered noting I can do about that. We have had Traditional class each year and never more than 3 show


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I was there one year and 6 of us.shot 2 yrs ago. they lost my score even though I won.. no big deal my name doesn`t even show... but the ladies had problems as well put hunterclass against open.. with the numbers and entry fee paid even nice 40 dollar trophies could be awarded to every class top three as well as prizes..... costly after hotel gas and food and entry.. good shoot for the compound guys.. but if you don`t cater to every class then it will plateau number wise and stay there.. imho.. again a great layout..but needs to be tweaked a bit...we had 25 trad shooters ...


----------



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes we did combine the women's hunter and open class and traditional with hunter class that year due to the fact that neither class had 10 participants to allow the classes to remain separate as stated in the rules for the event. Secondly there has never been 25 traditional shooters registered for this shoot with that being said we continue to offer this class but participation from the traditional archers has been very poor.We have given out thousands of $ each year in prizes and have guaranteed to pay out the top 10 in each class . The event continues to grow each year and we look forward to hosting it again this coming February and hope to see you there


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Great Shoot, good time!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

please read my post CORRECTLY it said 6 shooters I said we had 25 trad shooters at the pand p shoot. I guess rest of post was dropped ..correction not made on my winning still to this date.... even though talked to organizer after tournament on 3 accounts.. .to rectify....


----------



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I was there one year and 6 of us.shot 2 yrs ago. they lost my score even though I won.. no big deal my name doesn`t even show... but the ladies had problems as well put hunterclass against open.. with the numbers and entry fee paid even nice 40 dollar trophies could be awarded to every class top three as well as prizes..... costly after hotel gas and food and entry.. good shoot for the compound guys.. but if you don`t cater to every class then it will plateau number wise and stay there.. imho.. again a great layout..but needs to be tweaked a bit...we had 25 trad shooters ...


Your post does not mention the pand p shoot so I was taking it as you were making a reference to the Winter Cam Classic!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Winter Cam Classic.....classic Hunter is a great guy and runs a great shoot.....but he is quick to offer unsolicited feedback on any and all shoots he attends.

I am a compound shooter and love your shoot. Love the fact that there are a ton of great prizes.....and not just the for the top three.

Great shoot for everyone who is thinking of going.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> Winter Cam Classic.....classic Hunter is a great guy and runs a great shoot.....but he is quick to offer unsolicited feedback on any and all shoots he attends.
> 
> I am a compound shooter and love your shoot. Love the fact that there are a ton of great prizes.....and not just the for the top three.
> 
> Great shoot for everyone who is thinking of going.


Well said Mr. Doupe. :thumbs_up


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

Great shoot & a good layout! Last year was my first time attending and had a great time. I like the fact that you can shoot two classes over the weekend, unfortunately it only takes an hour to shoot a course! 

The only thing I can think of that would make it better is a Q & A with the pros or manufactures ( rumors that there was one with Levi, but heard about it too late) and seminars i.e. hunting related, bow tuning, equipment selection etc... and more manufactures or suppliers on display.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again jd and others I also stated a great shoot and layout... how we forget the whole story and all of my other concerns..again not hard to get bigger numbers when u cater to all archers.. again saying a great shoot and the dinosaur rib place... wow...no peeing on parade tried to answer big jono`s question in early posts ...so as a paying attending participant I did....enough said.. compound shooters it is the best shoot around.. sneakers as astro turf is amazing.. enjoy guys


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

AWESOME SHOOT!!!! the web site is a bit wonnky this year though. no contact link etc.

it opened last week, not the 1st. i registered myself and my wife, and it says it will notify us when our payment has been processed so we can pick a spot. it has been nearly a week and i have not received notice to pick yet.

also the system is not super in the fact i could not register us both using the same CC or email, so 2 transactions, two emails i need to monitor.....a hassle to be sure, but if this is all i need to deal with i am stoked,it is by far the best run event i have been to, great format and fast. shoot the bull with some pro's etc.

Maddie was AWESOME in the shoot down for overall last year.i hope to shoot this event for the rest of my life.great prizes, great staff great host campus...just great


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree the web site is a disaster this year. I have registered but still cannot log in to set a time to shoot. Shoot itself is great though. I have registered at the hotel and looking forward to February.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

The website is a mess!! Was looking to register multiple people at once and to book times near other friends like last year, not happening this year. 

Funny thing is they said they streamlined the website to make it easier....was better last year.

Lucky it is a great shoot because they may have lost shooters if it wasn't!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Classic......I think I said in my original post that you run a great shoot.

That being said you tend to be publicly vocal about downfalls in other peoples shoots.......regardless if they ask for feedback or not.

This can come across in not such a good light and possibly dissuade organizers from doing what they do.

Nothing wrong with a Private Message to let them know how you feel......but doing it unsolicited in a public form is....how shall I say this.....off putting in my opinion.

Your shoot is a great one.....as you know....I'm a repeat customer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks jd I tend to be over zellous some times


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Web site is up and running, log in and select your times.


----------



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

Registration is open! YES finally , has it been easy no is it a work in progress yes can't please everyone sorry for that. Remember this shoot is about raising proceeds for The Catch A Dream Foundation and having fun ! It is our goal to make this the best shoot in the area and we appreciate all the support form those of you that have shot this tournament for the past 5 years. Your feed back both positive and negative is heard so just remember when you post that you are representing your fellow archers and the sport that we all love, sometimes the best intentions come off not as planned once you post that reply. 

See you all in February


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again a great shoot.. in retrospect as stateted all in put is good ..as it helps organizers to better their shoot and increase numbers...attendance wise.... have a great shoot guys....and now some trash talk.. are the Canadians bringing back the hardware...again


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me a little about the format and is there a practice range there and if so how long is it?


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

There is two courses of 21 targets. 8 stations times three arrows each, it takes one hour to shoot a course and you are given 8 min to shoot three arrows and score your group( feels tight but plenty of time). On Sunday is the tie breakers and finals.

This year we will be shooting two classes to get more shooting in. There is a practice range up to 50 ish yards with bag targets on site and a indoor range at the local archery shop.

The tournament is very well run with nice prizes .


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Refteck, sounds like it will be lots of fun you count me in.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

fantastic prizes for top 19 I think in each class..some one correct me if format for prizes has changed


----------



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

prizes to the top 10 in each class


----------



## Charlie Victor (Jun 10, 2014)

Just registered. I heard its a great time. Can't wait


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Refteck said:


> There is two courses of 21 targets. 8 stations times three arrows each, it takes one hour to shoot a course and you are given 8 min to shoot three arrows and score your group( feels tight but plenty of time). On Sunday is the tie breakers and finals.
> 
> This year we will be shooting two classes to get more shooting in. There is a practice range up to 50 ish yards with bag targets on site and a indoor range at the local archery shop.
> 
> The tournament is very well run with nice prizes .


so, just to clarify, you shoot BOTH courses , BOTH days?


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

For $40 per class you shoot one round on the north american and one round on the exotic course, 42 targets total. There are a bunch of us who shoot hunter and open, exotic on Fri in open and hunter then north american on Sat again with hunter and open.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Final scores are posted for anyone interested. 
http://www.wintercamclassic.com/


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to clarify for those thinking of attending next year. There are two classes, open and hunter, male and female. Seven shooting positions, four people per position, three targets at each position. Each target is numbered with a corresponding number and yardage on floor in front of you. You have four minutes to shoot three targets, a huge amount of time. When done you score and pull arrows and move to next position. Twenty one targets in all, approx. one hour to finish course. There are two courses one North American and one exotic. You shoot both for a total of fourty two targets. Open targets are kind of out there. (37 shortest to 60+) longest. Hunter (17 to 37). That was this year, who knows what next year brings.

You also have an option to enter both hunter and open should you choose to. Shooting times are available on Friday and Saturday and you can select your times to shoot on line. There are no trad classes yet because there are not enough trad entries to justify a class. Should the local trad shooters want to go they should get enough together to warrant a class. I spoke to the owner of Elite after the shoot and there is a good possibility that the event is going to be moved to a new facility that is in the process of being built in downtown Rochester. This will be a world class Olympic training facility and much bigger than the current location. This will allow for a proper practise area as it is as long as the Pac venue but three times as wide. I think next year this is going to be a huge event. For us GTA residents this is a great shoot as travel is minimal and it really is a well run tournament.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Good thing.......I always felt a little cramped shooting in that PAC venue.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

here is a link to some pics from this year. the most well run indoor tournament i have ever shot. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157651027942182/


----------

